
Real-life Avatar: The first mind-controlled robot surrogate - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/132389-real-life-avatar-the-first-mind-controlled-robot-surrogate
======
Zikes
This is more of a real-life Surrogates, a movie which focuses on mind-
controlled robots, whereas Avatar focuses on mind-controlled human/alien
hybrid clones.

~~~
Clotho
Exactly. Not so much like Avatar as, say, Willard.

